# ATI-drivers lost 3D acceleration (Solved)

## Paul Yard

Hi all!

I supposed I had solved all my problems on 3D acceleration one year ago but I was wrong.

I have an AMD64 and Radeon 9250.

I recently upgraded to kernel 2.6.15-r7 and I lost the 3D acceleration which was working fine untill 2.6.15-r4.

Now I have a kernel 2.6.16-r7 and ati-drivers 8.24.8.

I followed all the instruction of the wiky (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers): I reconfigured xorg, I configured the new kernel and compiled and of course I emerged ati-drivers.

Here is the situation:

```
gentux src # glxinfo|grep render

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

```
gentux src # dmesg| grep fglrx

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 921 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.24.8 [Apr 11 2006] on minor 0
```

```
gentux src # dmesg| grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000
```

I attach my Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentux 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 #1 Wed May 10 23:29:49 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 28 December 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 11 00:43:08 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0760 card 1849,0760 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0002 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0964 card 0000,0000 rev 36 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1849,5513 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1849,9761 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1849,7002 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1849,0900 rev 90 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1039,0180 card 1849,0180 rev 01 class 01,04,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5960 card 196d,1013 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,5940 card 196d,1012 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbff00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5960) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xfeaf0000/16, I/O @ 0xb800/8, BIOS @ 0xfeac0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5940) rev 1, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xfeae0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.24.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9000 (RV280 5962),

   RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63), FireGL 8800 (R200 5148),

   RADEON 8500 (R200 514C), RADEON 9100 (R200 514D),

   RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150),

   RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151), RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51), MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52), MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56),

   RADEON 9500 (R300 4144), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

   FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

   FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

   RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

   RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49),

   RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A), FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

   FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 5462),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464), RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50),

   FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

   RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50),

   RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D),

   RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E), RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   RADEON X850 (R481 4B48), RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49),

   RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A), RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL,

   RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

   RADEON X1800 (R520 7100), MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7101),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7102), RADEON X1800 XT (R520 7108),

   RADEON X1800 PRO (R520 7109), RADEON X1800 SE (R520 710A),

   RADEON X1800 (R520 710B), RADEON X1800 (R520 710C),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714B), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714C),

   RADEON X1300 XT (RV515 7140), RADEON X1300 PRO (RV515 7142),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1400 (M54 7145), RADEON X1300 LE (RV515 7146),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 7149), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714A),

   RADEON X1300 SE (RV515 714E), RADEON X1300 VE (RV515 715E),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7240), RADEON X1900 (R580 7243),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7244), RADEON X1900 (R580 7245),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7246), RADEON X1900 (R580 7247),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7248), RADEON X1900 (R580 7249),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724A), RADEON X1900 (R580 724B),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724C), RADEON X1900 (R580 724D),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724E), RADEON X1900 (R580 724F),

   RADEON X1600 XT (RV530 71C0), RADEON X1600 PRO (RV530 71C2),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1600 (M56 71C5), RADEON (RV530 LE 71C6),

   RADEON (RV530 VE 71CE), RADEON (RV530 SE 71DE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.24.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.24g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Apr 11 2006 12:52:56

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.24.1-driver-lnx-x86_64-259766

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x719420

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06018067"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00c0300c"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06018067

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00c0300c

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960)" (Chipset = 0x5960)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x196d, PciSubDevice = 0x1013)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfeaf0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON 9200

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: V280

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libdrm.a

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.24.8

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout is no longer supported. 

               Please use DesktopSetup and ForceMonitors options

(WW) fglrx(0): The hex number setting for DesktopSetup is deprecated,

               it will be dropped in future versions of the driver.

               Please refer to the Release Notes for the new setting.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: PGE  Model: 1701  Serial#: 1397

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 50

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.633 redY: 0.336   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.586

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.103   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: GNR TS700

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  1 power state available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 239/200MHz @ 50Hz [enable load balancing]

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 32 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 85.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   85.51  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1083 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 77.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.3 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   77.80  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1077 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.5 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 772 817 interlace

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.77  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 64.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.0 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   64.68  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 58.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 39.2 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   58.29  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.68  512 528 576 632  384 384 385 416

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  150 601 602 625 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  150 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  120 481 482 501 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  120 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  100 406 407 417 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  100 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000007d0

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "atiogl_a_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=2

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebfe000 - 0xfebfefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfd000 - 0xfebfdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebfb000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xfeae0000 - 0xfeaeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xd0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!
```

And here is my xorg.conf

[code]# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadabLast edited by Paul Yard on Sun May 14, 2006 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jkay

Did you try the closed-source ATI drivers, to see if their installer sets this right?

Normally, I "lose" 3D accel if I forget to re-install the ATI drivers after a modules/kernel update.

----------

## Paul Yard

Actually I use ati closed source drivers and also reemerged after the kernel update.

py

----------

## Jkay

Did you do this ??

```
# eselect opengl set ati
```

Do this for more info on this command set ...

```
# eselect opengl help
```

At least use the eselect "list" command to see that ATI is installed and available.

----------

## Paul Yard

```
gentux ~ # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

I suppose this means ati is installed

----------

## DynamicPink

I am having a similar problem to yours. X will not load with the ATi closed source driver at all on my machine. I have been fighting this for 3 weeks now and think the issues may be related. In you dmesg you only show 3 lines for fglrx.

 *Paul Yard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gentux src # dmesg| grep fglrx
> 
> ...

 

I have the exact same lines in my dmesg, other people that have working machines have more lines like these:

```
[fglrx] free PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] max PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] free LFB = 119762944

[fglrx] max LFB = 119762944

[fglrx] free Inv = 0

[fglrx] max Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

[fglrx] free PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] max PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] free LFB = 101933056

[fglrx] max LFB = 101933056

[fglrx] free Inv = 0

[fglrx] max Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384
```

I think that an update somewhere broke the drivers in some subtle way. If I do an lsmod, the fglrx driver is loaded. However X says it doesn't exist. I have tried kernel 2.6.15-r1, with multipe versions of the driver and it still doesn't work.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Edited to try and fix the word wrapLast edited by DynamicPink on Sun May 14, 2006 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Paul Yard

What graphic adapter and motherboard do you have?

My motherboard is an Asrock k8 upgrade. One year ago I had problem because of the cipset SIS 760GX and solved it modifiing the souce of the kernel. Maybe the problem is still relating to the cipset.

py

----------

## DynamicPink

I have a MSI-1029 laptop with a X700 ATi GPU. I am guessing the motherboard is MSI, with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480/RS482/RX480/RX482) Chipset - Host bridge. Some have claimed that the ATi chipset shares problems with SIS, I can't say for certain.

----------

## Paul Yard

SOLVED!

YES, incredible!

I found a topic with the same problem and it was solved just commenting the section Transparency in xorg.conf.

In fact:

```
# **********************************************************************

# Extensions section (Transparency)

# **********************************************************************

#Section "Extensions"

#Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection
```

and now:

```
gentux ~ # glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9200 Series DDR Generic

```

Hope this will help someone.

bye

py

----------

## gollum

YESSS!!! Thanks Paul! Had exactly the same problem, and disabling Composite in xorg.conf made my day!   :Very Happy: 

----------

